# 並蒂枝連理



## 82riceballs

Hi all,

I'm listening to a cover of the song 玫瑰玫瑰我愛你 and need a little help with the last line:

玫瑰玫瑰枝兒細 玫瑰玫瑰刺兒銳
今朝風雨來摧殘 傷了嫩枝和嬌蕊
玫瑰玫瑰心兒堅 玫瑰玫瑰刺兒尖
來日風雨來摧毀 毀不了*並蒂枝連理*
 (lyrics)

It seems that:
並蒂 means two flowers that grow out of the same branch
連理 means two trees that grow together (like right next to each other and their branches/leaves intertwine)

But what does the 枝 mean here?

Any help is appreciated thanks!

(Disclaimer: I am not learning to speak Chinese from lyrics. I like listening to songs and am curious to know what the lyrics mean to native speakers)


----------



## Ghabi

連理枝 is a fixed expression. Here the order is changed perhaps for the sake of rhyme.


----------



## brofeelgood

枝 means stalk or branch.

連理枝 from 白居易's poem 《長恨歌》: entwining branches.


----------



## 82riceballs

Ahh thank you two!!


----------



## Skatinginbc

If the word order has to be changed, why is it not 蒂(noun)並(verb)枝(noun)連理(verb)?
並(verb)蒂(noun)枝(noun)連理(verb) does not seem right to me.


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> If the word order has to be changed, why is it not 蒂(noun)並(verb)枝(noun)連理(verb)?
> 並(verb)蒂(noun)枝(noun)連理(verb) does not seem right to me.


1. 可能因為更改過大，不易理解。
2. "並蒂枝"可以理解為“連理枝"的同義詞，用作名詞，後面"連理"作補語說明“枝”的狀態，應該也說得過去吧。
3. 這末句跟前幾句根本不押韻啊……查了完整歌詞，原來是和前段末句押韻。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

理毀蕊，在某些方言里应该有押韵。并蒂枝连理，我觉得不好，属于"为了押韵什么事都能干的出来"的范畴。


----------



## SuperXW

這首歌原版好像就是用國語唱的。


----------



## philchinamusical

“并蒂”是一个固定用法了，比如“花开并蒂”，而且词语组合也是讲究韵律的，比如“翻译”如果写作“译翻”，读起来就不顺畅。所以“蒂并”就不太容易一下子理解，更别说唱出来可能很多人无法听出来是什么意思了。

汉语作诗作（歌）词，确有很多地方要注意，否则就容易不知所云，或者闹笑话。比如“我的主打歌”，由于四声和韵律的不协调，唱出来就经常被听成“我的猪大哥”。这里虽然不是四声的关系，但是用“并蒂枝连理”，无论是看还是听，都更清晰明白。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

倚声填词现在已经没什么人讲究了。从精益求精的角度来说，并蒂枝连理，有很多优点，终究还是不怎么通。不是个最完美的歌词。可以接受但不是最好，大概就这个意思吧。


----------



## philchinamusical

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 倚声填词现在已经没什么人讲究了。从精益求精的角度来说，并蒂枝连理，有很多优点，终究还是不怎么通。不是个最完美的歌词。可以接受但不是最好，大概就这个意思吧。


我翻译音乐剧的时候，就经常遇到这样的问题。翻译字幕还好一些，如果是译配歌词，就是要用中文来唱的话，这个问题就比较严重。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

philchinamusical said:


> 我翻译音乐剧的时候，就经常遇到这样的问题。翻译字幕还好一些，如果是译配歌词，就是要用中文来唱的话，这个问题就比较严重。



扯点闲篇。可能会被删。下面是宋朝张炎的笔记，里面就讨论了这个问题。不过这个例子经常被当成"以律害义"的例子。律（声）重要还是意重要，是个问题。

先人晓畅音律，有寄闲集，旁缀音谱，刊行于世。每作一词，必使歌者按之，稍有不协，随即改正。曾赋瑞鹤仙一词云：“卷帘人睡起。放燕子归来，商量春事。芳菲又无几。减风光都在，卖花声里。吟边眼底。被嫩绿、移红换紫。甚等闲、半委东风，半委小桥流水。    还是苔痕湔雨，竹影留云，做晴犹未。繁华迤逦。西湖上、多少歌吹。粉蝶儿、扑定花心不去，闲了寻香两翅。那知人一点新愁，寸心万里。”此词按之歌谱，声字皆协，惟扑字稍不协，遂改为守字，乃协。始知雅词协音，虽一字亦不放过，信乎协音之不易也。又作惜花春起早云“锁窗深”，深字音不协，改为幽字，又不协，改为明字，歌之始协。此三字皆平声，胡为如是。盖五音有唇齿喉舌鼻，所以有轻清重浊之分，故平声字可为上入者此也。听者不知宛转迁就之声，以为合律，不详一定不易之谱，则曰失律。矧歌者岂特忘其律，抑且忘其声字矣。述词之人，若只依旧本之不可歌者，一字填一字，而不知以讹传讹，徒费思索。当以可歌者为工，杂有小疵，亦庶几耳。


----------



## philchinamusical

@retrogradedwithwind 这的确是一个经常遇到的矛盾。不过我的经验是：唱一唱就知道啦。因为有些歌曲其实具体内容并不重要，节奏和旋律感染力更强，所以多少在字句的内容上可以“打点折”。所以我译配时，有时候实在拿不准，就唱个几遍，找一找感觉，然后选听起来最舒服的那个。其实这也不是说就万无一失，尤其是...真正唱这首歌的演员，她/他也会有自己的发音习惯和坎，有时候我唱着很顺的地方，他们就未必能搞得定...因此这个都是见仁见智的选择。
——还有当年学声乐的时候，老师曾教过我说句尾的元音，因为有时候会托长音，所以为了发音方便和舒服，兼具好听，不一定要发的准。比如说“哦”[音]有时候可以唱成接近“啊”[音]的样子，可以让气息和共鸣都更稳定一些。

上个月又正好给一部歌剧翻译编辑和操作字幕，因为演出是意大利语进行的，正好旁边灯光师的小翻译是学意大利语的，就跟我说她们看意大利语歌剧的歌本（libretto）的时候，就经常发现词作者为了能配合音乐，把一些单词的拼写改来改去...


----------



## SuperXW

我感覺 “毀不了並蒂枝連理” 的結構類似於 “怪不得聯合軍結盟” 這樣子。


----------



## Skatinginbc

82riceballs said:


> *玫瑰*玫瑰心兒堅 玫瑰玫瑰刺兒尖
> 來日風雨來摧毀 毀不了並蒂枝連理


Example of successful change of word order:
游智開（1816年－1899年）《藏園詩鈔.*玫瑰*花詞》憶昔新栽傍短牆, 翠翹齊放滿庭芳. 苞多並蒂枝連理, 不信相思有斷腸
苞(noun)多(adv)並蒂(VP), 枝(noun)連理(VP).


----------

